# Sage Grinder Pro or Mignon.... Amateur here!



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Morning! So I'm very much an amateur, currently using a delonghi grinder for £35 and a french press, dualit milk warmer.

I really want to make a great Latte at home so today I've decided to buy a Sage Dual Temp Pro (seems to get good reviews on here)

I'm always impatient and would be great to get a grinder today too, the Sage Pro looks smart... Or shall I wait and get a Mignon, will I really notice the difference?

Thanks,

Leo


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Morning Leo.

I was in a similar situation to you and went for the Dual Temp Pro. See my write up here: Spy's Home Cafe

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D32155&share_tid=32155&share_fid=6813&share_type=t

I also was deciding between the Sage grinder and Mignon but went for the Mignon.

I liked the ease of use of the Sage but decided that the Mignon:

a) Has the potential to last a lot longer than the Sage

b) Likely to hold its value better should I want to upgrade in the future.

c) Can grind really fine which is useful for making the odd Turkish/Greek coffee

Ultimately, I don't think either one will disappoint you.

If you are buying from JL, see if they will price match Lords on the DTP for you.

Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

I was getting the DTP and DB mixed up! Lol.

I've posted in the Machine section, as I'm unsure if I should spend all that extra and get the DB.

Thanks for your reply, I think i'll go for the Mignon...

Do you know if Lakeland price match? We have a lakeland but would have to travel to Nottingham for John Lewis


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Yes, Lakeland price match but they may not have stock in store. My local Lakeland only had the Barrista in stock. No DTP or DB


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Any recommendations as to where to buy the Mignon grinder? Myespresso.co.uk seem to have some bad reviews...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Out of these 2, a Mignon gets my vote. Try Bella barista


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I would highly recommend buying your Mignon from Bella Barista. They offer a 3 year transferable warranty and you get a spare set of burrs thrown in for good measure. They should have the colour you want in stock.

You won't find any bad reviews for Bella Barista - they offer an excellent service.

Also, there are often used Mignons for sale on this forum in the for sale section.


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Bella Barista it is! Anyone know what size tamper for the DB?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Having had both now, the mignon is far better. Too many electronics in the Sage IMO. Also better resale value on the mignon.

BB the best bet for a new one too.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Tamper for a DB should be 58mm but double check on the Sage DB thread (Sage DB - New Owners Thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D31183&share_tid=31183&share_fid=6813&share_type=t) for exact size and particular recommendations of make of tamper


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a Smart Grinder Pro and it works a treat. Seems simple to dial in and grinds plenty fine enough for what I need. I love that I can just push my portafilter onto the bracket of the grinder and away it goes grinding to the settings I have entered. I think the Mignon looks great but similarly to why I bought the Sage DTP the Smart Grinder is convenient.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I was considering the Smart Grinder too.....before being brain washed into the Mignon on here









The Mignon works in a similar but more manual way.

You have to adjust the grind and timer yourself, which is essentially the same result as the grind and cup settings on the Sage.

Once the grind and time for one shot is calibrated, you just push your portafilter (or ramekin) against the tab below the chute and it dispenses one shot. Press again for two shots.

I went for the Mignon as hopefully there is less to go wrong ie no circuit board/LCD and should go finer than the Sage for Turkish coffee.

Ultimately, I don't think a newbie will be disappointed with either machine.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was brainwashed and didn't regret it. To be fair I read the Mignonette reviews - which were compulsory as part of the brainwashing programme. For the price and footprint it's unbeatable.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If I could work out how to edit on tapatalk, I would sort out 'mignon'.


----------

